# WSUS 3.0 SP2 on win Server 2008 Std



## kr4zy54n (May 11, 2010)

Hi,
im not able to install the wsus on server 2008 standard edition.

im getting the following error:

2011-08-09 09:55:05 Success MWUSSetup Detected that setup was launched through Server Manager
2011-08-09 09:55:06 Success MWUSSetup Validating pre-requisites...
2011-08-09 09:55:06 Error MWUSSetup Failed to determine if an higher version of WSUS is installed. Assuming it is not... (Error 0x80070002: The system cannot find the file specified.)
2011-08-09 09:55:06 Error MWUSSetup WSUS is outdated. But this will not block setup (Error 0x00000000: The operation completed successfully.)
2011-08-09 09:55:13 Success MWUSSetup No SQL instances found
2011-08-09 09:55:52 Success MWUSSetup Initializing installation details
2011-08-09 09:55:52 Success MWUSSetup Skipping Asp.Net install since not running on win2k3...
2011-08-09 09:55:52 Success MWUSSetup Installing wYukon using ocsetup
2011-08-09 09:55:52 Success MWUSSetup Installing Windows Internal database using ocsetup with command line as "ocsetup "WSSEE" /quiet /norestart"
2011-08-09 09:56:04 Error MWUSSetup The process ocsetup "WSSEE" /quiet /norestart returned error: 0x643 (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2011-08-09 09:56:04 Error MWUSSetup ExecCmd failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2011-08-09 09:56:04 Error MWUSSetup Install Windows Internal database: Failed to execute "ocsetup "WSSEE" /quiet /norestart" (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2011-08-09 09:56:04 Error MWUSSetup CInstallDriver:erformSetup: Installation of wYukon failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)
2011-08-09 09:56:04 Error MWUSSetup CSetupDriver::LaunchSetup: Setup failed (Error 0x80070643: Fatal error during installation.)


I searched the forum, i did get the thread regarding this problem & the issue was solved by:
*"Resolved by uncompressing the file system and running ocsetup "WSSEE" in the cmd."*

Can anybody tell me how to do this? Refer to this thread.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f103/solved-help-installing-wsus-on-windows-2008-a-519683.html

Thanks.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

What happens if you open an elevated cmd prompt, and execute this command:
servermanagercmd -install Windows-Internal-DB


----------



## kr4zy54n (May 11, 2010)

C:\Users\Administrator>servermanagercmd -install Windows-Internal-DB
.
NoChange: No changes were made because the roles and features specified in the a
nswer file are already installed, or have already been removed from the local co
mputer.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Hrm...... if you look at the installed features in server manager, do you see Windows Internals database as installed?


----------



## kr4zy54n (May 11, 2010)

Yes, server manager shows that the windows feature is installed.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

What happens if you download the latest WSUS installation from Microsoft and try to install with that?


----------



## kr4zy54n (May 11, 2010)

I tried that also, but getting the same error. 

Then I installed the WSUS with the sql server 2008 but when the WSUS installation finishes there is an error which says *"An unexpected error occurred, and this wizard must be closed. You may restart the WSUS Server configuration wizard from the Options page in the WSUS 3.0 console."*


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

That's really odd - was this a clean install of WSUS onto a new server, or has this server been used for other tasks in the past?


----------



## kr4zy54n (May 11, 2010)

It is used as a file server and microsoft sql server 2008. It is configured as a domain controller but that role is not yet implemented. I recently joined the organisation and my manager asked me to make this as a WSUS server. In the past 1 week i tried all the methods to install WSUS but still no success.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

What would happen if you were to remove the windows internal DB component via servermanagercmd?
servermanagercmd -remove windows-Internal-DB

The only thing that worries me is you said this is already a SQL 2008 server.... I am wondering why you haven't pointed the installer at the existing SQL database, rather than install the windows internal DB component. Seems a little odd to install WID on an existing SQL server, unless there's a security issue where you don't have SA access (and even then - it would be better to have that DB created for you and an account given to you with access to it rather than installing the WID).


----------



## kr4zy54n (May 11, 2010)

C:\Users\Administrator>servermanagercmd -remove windows-Internal-DB
.

Start Removal...
Error: Removal of [Windows Internal Database] failed. Attempt to un-install Windows Internal Database failed with error code 0x80070645. This action is only valid for products that are currently installed

<100/100>

Error: Removal of one or more roles, role services, or features failed. Check the Server Manager log for additional information and try again.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Ouch...............


----------

